# Any CCers doing the Gospel Pass Audax this Saturday?



## Banjo (3 Mar 2011)

If so see you at Chepstow Castle on Saturday. Looks like an interesting route just hoping it stays dry.

Gospell Pass Audax


----------



## Banjo (6 Mar 2011)

Did it yesterday, very cold most of the day I expected to be in mist up on Haye Bluff/Gospel pass but with perfect timing the cloud lifted and made a real highlight out of going over the pass.

The descent from there to Abergavenny is amazing the twisty single track road down off the mountain needs to be ridden with care due to loose gravel and mud in places but its a downhill whizz for mile after mile to a well earned coffee and apple pie at the cafe control.

Anyone doing it in future I would suggest marking the route on a map and taking it with you, I wasnt the only one to find the instructions a bit hard to follow in places.

102 miles plenty of scenery a few hills great day out.


----------



## BrumJim (6 Mar 2011)

Glad to hear that you had such a good time. 102 miles and plenty of hills. How was it compared to the Snowdrop?


----------



## Banjo (7 Mar 2011)

Hi jim You would have enjoyed it.Much hillier than the Snowdrop but also with some long easy bits to get your legs back.

I kept to a gentle pace to keep some in reserve for the hills and felt quite comfortable at the end very scenic in places and dry but cold all day.Pint in a nice warm pub at the end went down well .

In bad weather it wouldnt have been so much fun.Very exposed out on the mountain road .Would definitely ride it again if I get the chance.

Decided to join Audax UK and do about 1 a month when I can fit them in around work.

Next month i am signed up for the Rhonda Taverse 100 km startng in Merthyr (hilly)and looking at the South Gloucester 100 starting in Alveston (close to severn bridge)which should be a bit easier.


----------



## Ian H (7 Mar 2011)

Glad that everyone enjoyed it. I was the bloke handing out cards at the start and hanging around at the finish. We, the organisers and I, went for a pootle round the Wye Valley before walking down to the pub where you finished. Nice day for it.


----------

